# .22lr vs coyote



## leoslayer (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a different situation than most posts on here. I am not looking to hunt coyote. I have a female friend who has a ranch outside Seattle. She is tiny, has never fired a weapon, but definitely has a coyote problem.
Now while a .22 might not kill with 1 shot I don't care about being humane.
This is about protecting her pets and livestock. I figured a .22lr would at least slow the muthas down enough to discourage them. I do not think i would like to start her with a .223 as an intro weapon as the price point alone for the situation is an issue unless somebody can recommend a .223
with at least 10 shot capacity for 200 to 300 bux.

She also has a few bears. They have not gotten close to her animals unlike the coyotes who chased her cat all the way to the deck. I figured some firecrackers might make enough noise to spook the bear but i have no clue.

Any advice on how to keep both animals off the property would Be appreciated.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I would suggest she try and find someone looking for property to hunt coyotes on. Just wounding and animal isn't really a solid solution. You could put her onto a 22 mag. That will fold up any coyote with no recoil.


----------



## leoslayer (Nov 3, 2009)

that is a good idea. i was mostly thinking about when she actively sees them going after her animals though. like the 4 coyotes that were chasing her cat.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i had 2 friends yote hunt with me last year, both using 22lrs both got a yote; the 1st shot was 30yds; it ran about 70yds and dropped dead; The other was 20 yds away, ran 20yds and dropped. If she has them close enough a shot in the right away will drop them.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I would look for a 22 Hornet. The only problem with this selection is that the factory ammo is high priced. If you were to reload or know someone who can for you, a pound of powder lasts a long time using 9-11 gr. of powder per round. The Hornet has no real felt recoil and isn't very loud.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

22 mag fits the bill cheap no recoil will kill probably to 50 yrd but 25 for sure. Also put a ad on CL for someone to hunt it or just ask around at the local sporting goods store, cafe she'd be way ahead by getting them hunted.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I 'm with the other guys aand get her down to the local sporting goods store while looking for a 22 lr or 22 mag mention to the employees they she needs some help getting rid of some nusance coyotes but still get her the rifle better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it for the money you want to spend I am afraid gonna have go go with a 22lr the mags are kinda pricy if you want somthing with more than 7 shots in a semi auto you can get a marlin bolt gun for under 200 but a semi auto will cost more I personally would get her a ruger 10-22 and a decent rimfire scope and a brick or federal 36 gr cheapo hallow pionts and get her practicing then she will be kinda ready when she needs to be


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

22lr is pretty weak. the first time i tried it, i shot a coyote between the eyes at about 70 paces. the bullet ricocheted and the coyote staggered off a little way before regaining his composure! the second time i shot one at about 25 yards and still had to finish it, but it's wound would have been fatal. i would recommend stepping up to the hornet also. the 17 fireball is also recoil free, but a bit louder. i advocate killing rather than wounding. a wounded coyote that survives to heal back up can get real smart and continue causing trouble. he will likely attack at dark or other opportune times when he is hardest to kill. ask any ADC agent about that. a problem coyote is just that. a dead coyote never gets the chance to adapt and become a problem. :thumb:


----------

